# Favorite/best newbie sites to learn about making music (tracking, mixing, gear, etc)



## bill5 (Oct 23, 2018)

Hope to save some people some time bouncing around the internet. Some of these are articles, some are general reference. A few of mine:

Audio dictionary: 
http://lossenderosstudio.com/glossary.php

Synth intro:
https://gizmodo.com/a-beginners-guide-to-the-synth-1736978695

EQ cheat sheet:
http://blog.sonicbids.com/the-ultimate-eq-cheat-sheet-for-every-common-instrument

Debunking the record-at-super-high-sample-rates silliness:
https://people.xiph.org/~xiphmont/demo/neil-young.html

Explaining db's vs dbu's vs etc: 
https://www.audiorecording.me/what-...ween-dbfs-vu-and-dbu-in-audio-recordings.html

Reverb types intro: 
https://www.mysticalankar.com/single-post/Types-Of-Reverb-And-Their-Applications

List of good acoustic materials (can buy here, not an article):
https://www.atsacoustics.com/page--Selecting-the-Right-Acoustic-Material--ac.html

Good general mic intro, although ignore their insistence that you should always record vocals with an LDC...please:
https://www.sweetwater.com/insync/studio-microphone-buying-guide/
http://recordinghacks.com/microphones


----------



## bill5 (Oct 30, 2018)

Nobody else has used any sites they thought were good? Wow. You guys are way smarter than me. Or really bad at using the internet.


----------

